# There are NO SNAPPER !



## CCC

Went out with my wife this morning early out of Destin, hit several public reefs and wrecks and marked fish, but couldn't get one bite ! We were not using live bait, instead we were using cut cigar minows and cut pinfish. Ended up saying the hell with it and going home.


----------



## The Pitt

I had one bite on a live Pinfish but it ran me down into the reef. I was on my yak and had the drag too loose. Almost got skunked but I caught a king on the troll in. Was out there for 4 hours.


----------



## Naby

It took me a few years to get to where I could catch my limit when I wanted to. I fish a spot that is over 15 miles out and I probably pass a lot of good fish on the way but I go there because I know it produces every time.


----------



## jryno

The bite was definitely slow today off of Destin. We had a livewell full of live cigs, herring and hardtails and still had to work really hard to catch any. Ended up with two 18" red snapper and one 26" black snapper. Either the moon or the frontal passage slowed the bite.


----------



## deersniper270

Agreed! Took us 5 hrs to catch two before just calling it. And to top it off someone decided they needed my pin fish trap more than I did so we had to fight the unreal crowd at the Mass this morning.


----------



## Boondocks

I think it must depend on the spot. I had myself and another Dad and three kids all under 9. We limited out as fast as we could get baits in the water and had several freight trains we couldn't stop. Smallest red snapper was 15lbs. Caught one stud black snapper at 13lbs. Are y'all using fluorocarbon??? The water is very clear right now. 74ft of water, live threadfin, 5/0 gamakatsu circle hooks with a 5ft 40lb fluorocarbon leader and a 6oz. egg sinker. I hope that helps. I hate to hear about people getting skunked, gas is too expensive for that nonsense.


----------



## CCC

boon we were using 30# flouro with 2oz egg weights, and circle hooks.


----------



## Stink Bait

We were using 6&8oz.egg sinkers with 40lb. Segar and#4 circle hooks about 20it miles out and limited out at 8:30. We caught sapper on live cigars, froze cigars, squid and two on Williamson jigs. Sorry to hear y'all had a rough day.


----------



## deersniper270

Our problem was the wrecks we can fish were swamped and it was just very difficult to get where we need to be.


----------



## Boondocks

Take me with you. I'll bring numbers. 61 private wrecks from my charter boat days. No boat cause of my divorce.


----------



## lobsterman

CCC said:


> Went out with my wife this morning early out of Destin, hit several public reefs and wrecks and marked fish, but couldn't get one bite ! We were not using live bait, instead we were using cut cigar minows and cut pinfish. Ended up saying the hell with it and going home.


 
Let me know when you want to go catch some snapper.


----------



## JoshH

everyone that came back in the marina today said every drop nothing less than 10 pounds. also saw lots of trigger fish and scamp.


----------



## Redfish

Well it's good too see your still alive!! Reed how deep of water were You & Jenn fishing? If I,m not in the bay Fishing for them Than I,m about 12 miles out in 120 ft of water & alot of times The Better bite and bigger Fish are about Half way down!!! Just Trying too Help!!!


----------



## Georgiaboy

Sorry to hear you didn't get any. My boy (12 years old) and I fished out of Port St Joe in about 90' of water. Dropped six live baits-1 trigger, 1 missed strike, and a 2-man limit of snapper. Came back in and trolled the buoy line and picked up several nice Spanish and a king. Good day for us.


----------



## Bullshark

Can't catch crap


----------



## CCC

Love you too James !


----------



## Catchin Hell

My son and I fished with Curtis (Redfish99999) Saturday out of Destin. We marked a lot of fish and had plenty of live bait. We had about 3 bites all day, but we were never able to keep one on long enough to get it to the boat. I was pretty sure the moon must have been full or very close. I think we were in 60' or so of water and it just wasn't heppening in shallow water.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*The Scarce Red Snapper*

Went out with my cousin and some friends Saturday morning.
It got a little windy late in the morning.
Good time by all.


----------



## Catcher of fish

If you aren't catching snapper, you obviously do not fish enough. Take some time, and troll some areas while looking for bottom spots. Fishing over public wrecks doesn't do it for me, the fishing can be spotty there. But if you take your time you'll come across spots where you can limit out every time.


----------



## Wharf Rat

Wirelessly posted

Try something non public or at least non wreck...like rubble, live bottom, etc. Oh and chumming doesn't hurt either.


----------



## PCfisher66

CCC I'm glad I wan't the only one. I was trying a new area I got numbers for and all I got was under size triggers and remoras. Oh well maybe this weekend if the weather is nice.


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Its the full moon. They seem to always bite slow on the full moon. We fished Sunday (06/03/12) and it took most of the day to get our limit. The snapper just chew up the live bait, instead of eating.








The King bite was on out around the Edge. Got out limit of 8 in less than an hour. One smoker (30+pounds) and the rest 10# to 15#.


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Sorry to hear that it was a tough bite for some. If I can help anyone with some tips, just shoot me a email and I will certainly do my best. I do use much heavier tackle than most, but if you go lighter, you will get even more bites. Just a offer, good luck, God bless, and be safe out there.


----------



## lobsterman

Capt. Delynn said:


> Sorry to hear that it was a tough bite for some. If I can help anyone with some tips, just shoot me a email and I will certainly do my best. *I do use much heavier tackle than most,* but if you go lighter, you will get even more bites. Just a offer, good luck, God bless, and be safe out there.


When you fish deeper water you can get away with heavier leader and such , but it is not so forgiving in shallower water.


----------



## OHenry

deersniper270 said:


> Agreed! Took us 5 hrs to catch two before just calling it. And to top it off someone decided they needed my pin fish trap more than I did so we had to fight the unreal crowd at the Mass this morning.


:thumbdown:Thieves... Gotta love them. They emptied my trap and punched a hole in my jug trying to sink it. Don't understand people that can afford the boat, tackle, and equipment, but are willing to run your traps. We fished cigars and squid and were fortunate enough to land on the snapper, 1 gag, and a vermillian; 14 miles out of the Destin pass.
Allot of boats in trouble this weekend... Be safe out there.


----------



## Island24

I heard several friends who had to hunt and peck to get a limit over the weekend. I am still trying to get out there so remember a bad day fishing is better...


----------



## karma

When the bite is slow and fishing public you gotta chum with light leader and basically little to know weight to mimic the chum.. No swivel.. Flouro to line small egg sinker above hook or split shot.


----------



## bigrick

people worry way to much about what bait they are using. Snapper are not picky, finding them is 95% of the battle.

Also 95% of my best spots are something I found running on the bottom machine, or structure I put out myself, take some time to look around untill you mark fish. Fish large areas of live bottom instead of a single wreck with nothing else around it, Ledges are a good place to look as well. So many people drop baits without marking fish, never understood it. Electronics are your friend.


----------



## fivestar

Chumming has always givin me great success. bring em up site cast go home filet and eat.


----------

